# gnome2 won't compile



## papelboyl1 (Mar 17, 2012)

It is failing on graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache saying 
	
	



```
need cairo build with X11 support
```
 I looked at the config available for cairo and it doesn't have any options relating to X11. At least I don't think it does.

X11 is also installed and successfully installed according to the logs.

Any ideas? *T*hank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not a visible option.  Looking at the Makefile:

```
.if defined(WITHOUT_X11)
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-xlib
PLIST_SUB+=     X11="@comment "
.else
USE_XORG+=      xrender
PLIST_SUB+=     X11=""
.endif
```

So having 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf or on the command line would build it without X support.

Overriding that from the command line (untested):
`# make WITHOUT_X11= install`


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 17, 2012)

There's no effect if I added 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```
 on *make install* for cairo so I edited the Makefile and forced it to use X11.

Thank you,


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't add it, that's the opposite of what needs to be done.  I guess it might be possible to unset it in make.conf, but haven't tried that.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 19, 2012)

*S*olved: installed by ports (fixing my compile problem) and 
	
	



```
gnome_enable=YES
```
 worked beautifully. Thank you all.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2012)

Just some extra information. It doesn't matter what's assigned to a WITHOUT_ or WITH_ variable. The mere fact it's defined is enough. So you need to completely remove WITHOUT_X11.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't have WITHOUT_X11 on my /etc/make.conf and I did compile it first by using just `make install clean` and Cairo still installed without X11 support. The only solution for me was to edit Makefile and forced it to compile with X11 support.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2012)

Or enter on the command line:
`# make WITHOUT_X11= install clean`


----------



## papelboyl1 (Mar 20, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Or enter on the command line:
> `# make WITHOUT_X11= install clean`



I forgot to say I did this too. *B*ut cairo compiled without X11 anyway.


----------

